# IB PC for 100k(Gaming Only)



## bssunilreddy (Dec 9, 2012)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans:Games only like FPS,RPG,Strategy.

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans:100k (and not more a penny)

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:Yes

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans:Windows 7 SP1 x64

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans:240GB SSD

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans:No, Already have Dell ST2220L

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans:Monitor,KB,Mouse,Speakers.

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans:Jan,2013

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans:Yes, 4 times and will be done by an assembler.

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans:Hyderabad, No buying online except SSD from onlyssd.com

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: Should I wait for next chipset of Intel or buy the following below configuration.

Hi,

I want to know whether the below config is good for GAMING ONLY Purposes.


1) Core i7 3770k -19000,
2) MSI Z77 Mpower -15500,
3) Gigabyte 7850 OC 2GB GPU -13000,
4) Corsair Neutron 240GB SSD -14000,
5) Corsair 300R Windowed -4200,
6) Corsair AX750 -11200,
7) Corsair H40 Cooler -3800,
8) Corsair Vengeance 16GB (4*4GB) 1600MHz -5800,
9) APC Back-UPS Pro 100VA -7200,
10) Asus DRW-24B5ST DVD-RW -1100,
11) CM 140mm BLUE LED Fans 6Pcs -3000.

TOTAL -98300.

I want to know whether this config will last 3-4 years at most or not for only GAMING Purposes.

Thanks & Regards,
bavusani


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 9, 2012)

Spend on a smaller 60 GB ssd and spend more to get a card like HD 7950. That would be better for the long run IMO.


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 9, 2012)

1) Core i5 3570k -13700,
2) Asus Maximus V Gene  -14900, ( Overclocks and performs better than anything out there)
3) *Gigabyte / Sapphire HD 7970 OC -29000*,
4) Corsair Neutron 120GB, - 7800 *+* WD Blue 2TB - Rs 5900 (For storage)
5) Corsair 400R/NZXT Phantom  - 4800/Rs 8100
6) Corsair TX750 -6500,
7) Corsair H80/A70 Cooler -  6000 / 3534 (Air is better)
8) CorsairCorsair Vengeance Red 8GB PC3 17000 2133MHz - 4550,
9) APC Back-UPS Pro 100VA -7200,
10) Asus DRW-24B5ST DVD-RW -1100,
11) CM 140mm BLUE LED Fans 6Pcs -3000

*Total Rs 89,734*

*It will blow your previous configuration out of the serene blue waters in every aspect from sound to fps to overclocking to price to performance ratio!*

An i5 is way more than enough for a gaming system.You dont need an i7 for gaming.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 9, 2012)

I want a small cabinet compared to Corsair 400R/NZXT Phantom and also which looks sexy,can accommodate more fans,good cable management,with a side window as well. So I went for *Corsair 300R*. Are there any cabinets which are smaller that I don't know of. I thought of Bitfenix Prodigy but it can fit only uATX boards which are not available anywhere online/local. I inquired from Asus,Asrock and MSI (Z77) but they say it is very costly compared to other ATX boards. I also choose *MSI Z77 Mpower* because it has both WiFi/BT as well for a fair price.

I also want to know when can I expect *Haswell* Intel Chipset might arrive in 2013. I mean would it be costly like SB (X79) or price conscious like IB (Z77) and SB (Z68). Would it have more cores than 4 in fact.


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 9, 2012)

You can go for the Phantom 410 ... good looking + side window + good cable management +  proper dimensions. A too samll cabinet is bad for cooling hence gaming.
A usb bluetooth and wifi card will come for Rs 950 more. But you can t compare that MSI Motherboard with the Asus Maximus V Gene,it is a ROG board very well made and superb in performance.
Everything about Haswell you read is speculation. I think it wont come out atleast till the 2nd quarter of 2013,but no one know for sure except ofcourse Intel!


----------



## rohit32407 (Dec 9, 2012)

The Incinerator said:


> 1) Core i5 3570k -13700,
> 2) Asus Maximus V Gene  -14900, ( Overclocks and performs better than anything out there)
> 3) *Gigabyte / Sapphire HD 7970 OC -29000*,
> 4) Corsair Neutron 120GB, - 7800 *+* WD Blue 2TB - Rs 5900 (For storage)
> ...



^^This +1. i5 3570K is enough for gaming. Rather than spending on i7 and a 240 GB SSD, spend on GPU like Incinerator has suggested. Go with this rig you won't be disappointed.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 9, 2012)

^^ True... having a SSD will only increase load times of games and OS. So buy the 7970 OC.


----------



## rock2702 (Dec 9, 2012)

mandarpalshikar said:


> ^^ True... having a SSD will only increase load times of games and OS. So buy the 7970 OC.



I believe u meant 'decrease'


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 9, 2012)

bavusani said:


> 1) Core i7 3770k -19000,
> 2) MSI Z77 Mpower -15500,
> 3) Gigabyte 7850 OC 2GB GPU -13000,
> 4) Corsair Neutron 240GB SSD -14000,
> ...



Change Cooler with:
Corsair H80 @5.6K
and RAM with G.Skill ripjawsX 1600MHz 4x 4GB RAM @ 5.6K

Total: 99700/-

Choices of all other components are good.
But you may think about changing the motherboard to Asus P8Z77-V pro @16K (optional choice)

That's all from my end.


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 9, 2012)

take the ROG or this ASUS - Motherboards- ASUS P8Z77-V PRO


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 9, 2012)

rock2702 said:


> I believe u meant '*decrease*'



Ohh.. ye..


----------



## macho84 (Dec 10, 2012)

YGVM check it and revert


----------



## amjath (Dec 10, 2012)

Core i7 3770k is a overkill for gaming, go for i5 and get a Blu ray writer in ur savings 

Liteon iHBS312 12x internal Blu-ray


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 10, 2012)

A Blu ray not a good idea right now , though Im dying to get one but would wait for the prices to mellow down a bit. The media and hardware both cost a bomb.


----------



## amjath (Dec 10, 2012)

Me too I could buy it outside but failure rate is for optical drive


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 11, 2012)

Previously I used to have this config which I intend to sell now which I bought in May,2012 excluding the monitor,KB,Mouse and Speakers.

Intel Core i5 3570k -14500,
ASrock Z77 Extreme4 -9500,
Sapphire 7850 2GB -15500,
Corsair 400R -4000,
Corsair GS600 -4000,
Corsair Vengeance 8GB (2*4GB) 1600MHz -3000,
Western Digital 1TB Black HDD -6800,
Coolermaster Hyper 212 Evo -2200,
Asus DRW-24B3ST DVD-RW -1100,
CM 120mm RED LED Fans 2Pcs -900,
D-Link PCI-WIFI -700.
TOTAL -62200.

How much can I sell the above config because I have bills for all the items. If needed I may keep the 1TB WD Black HDD for the next RIG.

Now I want to buy a new system with the below config which I have decided upon considering various TDF members suggestions. Thanks to all of them.


Intel Core i5 3570k -14000,
MSI Z77 Mpower -15500, ( I am in a dilemma whether to go for Asus Maximus V Gene or MSI Z77 MPower because the latter have BT/WiFi that's why.)
ZOTAC GeForce® GTX 660 Ti -20000,
Corsair Neutron GTX 240GB SSD -15000,
Corsair 300R -4200,
Corsair AX750 -11200,  (I have seen in Flipkart that AX750 price is around 10250 {out of stock here} but local dealers are quoting 11200, I want to know whether AX650 is available with anybody or not and its price.)
Corsair H60 Cooler -4000, ( I will mildly overclock about 200Mhz increase only so H60 is enough right, I mean I don't actually have an idea at all)
G.Skill RipjawsZ 8GB (2*4GB) 2133MHz -4770,
APC Back-UPS Pro 100VA -7200,
Asus DRW-24B5ST DVD-RW -1100,
CM 120mm BLUE LED Fans 4Pcs -1800,
CM 120mm GREEN LED Fans 2Pcs -900.
TOTAL -99670.

I wan to buy this RIG in Jan,2013 during the big festival as it is auspicious for us Andra fellows. Please post any opinions regarding the 2 RIGS posted above and GeForce GTX 660 Ti performance is very close to AMD Radeon 7950 but 7950 does not have Physx right so I think this GTX 660 Ti card is better and also cheaper by 4k compared to the latter. I also want to know whether 140mm fans can be used on the top portion of 300R because in 300R Fan Club I read that 140mm fans obstruct DVD-RW's installation. So I opted for 120mm fans instead. Also where can I get CM 120mm/140mm Transparent LED Fans online not those smoky LED CM fans as I am already using 2 of those fans right now and I don't like them at all.


----------



## rock2702 (Dec 11, 2012)

My advice would be to change the gpu to a 7970 and cpu cooler to an h80.Keep the other components in your rig.

AS for the 7850,u can sell it for 10-11k and the cpu cooler for 1.5-1.7k.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 11, 2012)

1. Get a 120GB SSD rather than a 240GB. Trust me 120GB is more than enough, with saved money get a WD 1TB Cavier Black.
2. Get Asus Maximus Gene
3. Get Corsair HX750 or TX750 V2
4. Get a 7950 instead of a 660ti.
5. Get a Air CPU Cooler. For liquid cooling look for no less than H100.


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 11, 2012)

bavusani said:


> Previously I used to have this config which I intend to sell now which I bought in May,2012 excluding the monitor,KB,Mouse and Speakers.
> 
> Intel Core i5 3570k -14500,
> ASrock Z77 Extreme4 -9500,
> ...



Say what? You have this ig already? Then what is the point of selling everything in here? 

You want to upgrade?
Add another HD7850 2GB card with it;
Sell Hyper 212 EVO, get Corsair H100.
Get a 2133MHz 8GB RAM kit, and add it alongside that 1600MHz kit, or sell that 1600MHz kit.
You motherboard isn't that good for overclocking. If you want serious overclocking out of 570K (say >4.5GHz) only then change the motherboard. There is no need to change other components. 
Or at least my experience says it.


----------



## macho84 (Dec 11, 2012)

Hi if you are looking for Better cooler I have h100 worth 7.5k can give .5k less


----------



## Myth (Dec 11, 2012)

bavusani said:


> I will mildly overclock about 200Mhz increase only so H60 is enough right, I mean I don't actually have an idea at all



For that much OCing, the stock cooler is enough. Stick with the CM evo. 
Better yet, do some research and find out actually how much you are willing to OC. Decide on an upgrade after that. 

You dont need so many fans. There is a limit to how much fans can actually cool a system. Adding 20 fans wont give you sub zero temperatures. 

Sorry if I missed it but what's your monitor size ?
660ti is not much of an upgrade from 7850. Anyway at that budget the sapphire 7950 is a better choice.



d6bmg said:


> Say what? You have this ig already? Then what is the point of selling everything in here?
> 
> You want to upgrade?
> Add another HD7850 2GB card with it;
> ...



Just adding another 7850 will do.
OP just wants 200mhz OC. Pointless buying new mobo, ram and cooler.

Unless Op just wants to spend some money on the auspicious occasion.


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 11, 2012)

Myth said:


> OP just wants 200mhz OC. Pointless buying new mobo, ram and cooler.
> 
> Unless Op just wants to spend some money on the auspicious occasion.



Only 200MHz overclock? I missed. Then that present cooler (i.e. hyper 212 evo) would be more than enough and so is the present motherboard.


----------



## Xai (Dec 11, 2012)

If the OP already has that rig, I see no point in changing the whole setup. Adding a SSD and upgrading the gfx card should be enough.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 11, 2012)

Oh boy so you are basically going to sell that old rig to get new RIG. I didn't read the post carefully, well in that case my suggestions are to not to sell any components as they are quite good. If you want to upgrade then do as d6bmg said. Just upgrade the GPU with crossfire and nothing else. Your current PC is more than enough to handle all the games as your thread clearly says that you want this PC just for gaming, so no point in wasting the money, just save it for future upgrades when they are worth it. Right now even if you upgrade your PC then you won't be able to notice the performance difference at all.
I hope that you take a wise decision.


----------



## Ranger (Dec 11, 2012)

I see few folks are opposing the idea of going for a z77 mpower. Has anyone used it to backup the opinion or is it just theoritical thought? Dont intend to start a debate here but considering the fact that this mobo has been released only recently has been specifically targeted at OCers, I take the above suggestions with a pinch of salt. I am myself considering to go for an z77 mpower and woulod like to hear from any existing users in this forum on this mobo's performance.

@OP, Pls also consider the brands that you go for and warranty/service reputation of them in your area. Its a simple checkpoint however we tend to overlook this in excitement of building the rig.


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 11, 2012)

^^
 I would get a ROG.... Asus Maximus V Gene for that kinda a money. Does the Msi clock better than a Gene? Any pointers.


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Dec 11, 2012)

Why dont you just sell the mobo, ram,psu  and cabinet and buy maximus v gene, G.Skill RipjawsZ 8GB (2*4GB) 2133MHz, Corsair 300R ,Corsair AX750 ,add another 7850 in cf and a dedicated Physx card... you will have twice the power for less than half the money. 

If still you want to sell the whole pc (even except the hdd), please pm me the price you are expecting. I would be more than glad to take it off your hands.


----------



## Ranger (Dec 11, 2012)

The Incinerator said:


> ^^
> I would get a ROG.... Asus Maximus V Gene for that kinda a money. Does the Msi clock better than a Gene? Any pointers.



Well, your statement seems to indicate that Z77 Mpower isnt worth that money. I think its a new mobo and we should give time for it to be proven however as pitched against being a ROG (for V Gene) Mpower comes with overclocking stress test from MSI itself and everyone knows about it. I think its also important for us to look at other aspects in a rig with budget like this as the user wouldnt be ocing for benchmarking purpose or for ocing only. Not for everything you need to OC. What matters is also the futuristic apsect, expansion slots etc in a mobo. Mpower has got ATX form factor, more usb 3.0 ports, wifi/BT, PCIe slots, more system fan headers etc. I am no MSI fan but just wanted every product to be given time to prove its worth.

I did some rsearch for past few days and looks like good reviews are coming from UK about this mobo. OC Genie also works great and it would be great for beginners who want to OC. I would say lets wait n watch.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 12, 2012)

I completely agree with @Ranger for saying that MSI Z77 MPower is a relatively new board and in some tests like PC Mark it outpaces even Asus Maximus v Gene as well.Let us have a look at the board itself. The BT/WIFI can be removed completely if wanted.

The Box:

*i.imgur.com/hmP9f


BT/WiFi Ports

*i.imgur.com/ZBLnP


All this comes for 15500 just 1k more than Asus Maximus v Gene.
Asus has Rashi as service as you know they are the worst lot and MSI has DigiCare who have previously replaced my 4year old board without any hassle at all.

The Board

*i.imgur.com/trpnX


With the Mpower you gain - 2 more USB 3.0 ports on the back panel, WiFi, Bluetooth, more expansion slots, 6 pin aux power for the graphics card, thorough pre-testing of the board, dual bios, oc genie (if needed), better positioning of the internal USB 3.0 header, and not to mention a damn sleek looking board or as some put it "the board is pure s*x".

For comprehensive review:

MSI Z77 MPOWER | Pure Overclock


----------



## gameranand (Dec 12, 2012)

^^ TBH I really don't see the point of upgrading your PC right now. You can just get another 7850 and you are good to go. But anyway your money, your choice.


----------



## Flash (Dec 12, 2012)

> Western Digital 1TB Black HDD -6800


Isnt this overpriced?


----------



## ico (Dec 12, 2012)

bavusani said:


> I wan to buy this RIG in Jan,2013 during the big festival as it is auspicious for us Andra fellows. Please post any opinions regarding the 2 RIGS posted above and GeForce GTX 660 Ti performance is very close to AMD Radeon 7950 but 7950 does not have Physx right so I think this GTX 660 Ti card is better and also cheaper by 4k compared to the latter. I also want to know whether 140mm fans can be used on the top portion of 300R because in 300R Fan Club I read that 140mm fans obstruct DVD-RW's installation. So I opted for 120mm fans instead. Also where can I get CM 120mm/140mm Transparent LED Fans online not those smoky LED CM fans as I am already using 2 of those fans right now and I don't like them at all.


Actually with the latest AMD driver GTX 660 Ti is quite slower than HD 7950 3GB and roughly equal to a HD 7870.

"PhysX" is a gimmick. Only 4-5 games use it and I don't see it being used anymore in future. Spend 2K more and get HD 7950. It is the faster card in games and the better card. With 3G of RAM it will handle more AA. Plus, much much higher compute performance.


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 12, 2012)

If you don't know already, Digicare handles RMA of Asus motherboards alongside Rashi.


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 12, 2012)

Ranger said:


> Well, your statement seems to indicate that Z77 Mpower isnt worth that money. I think its a new mobo and we should give time for it to be proven however as pitched against being a ROG (for V Gene) Mpower comes with overclocking stress test from MSI itself and everyone knows about it. I think its also important for us to look at other aspects in a rig with budget like this as the user wouldnt be ocing for benchmarking purpose or for ocing only. Not for everything you need to OC. What matters is also the futuristic apsect, expansion slots etc in a mobo. Mpower has got ATX form factor, more usb 3.0 ports, wifi/BT, PCIe slots, more system fan headers etc. I am no MSI fan but just wanted every product to be given time to prove its worth.
> 
> I did some rsearch for past few days and looks like good reviews are coming from UK about this mobo. OC Genie also works great and it would be great for beginners who want to OC. I would say lets wait n watch.



Mate people are putting in their hard earned money in here so I m not going to suggest something that is not tried and tested. Features that you have mentioned like wifi and bluetooth can be had for Rs 900 more.More USB ports can be had too.Expansion slots are subjective. For eg I use only one for my Xonar,thats it. So you you should consider more things like the thickness of the PCB , the quality of the caps, the VRM ( Analog or Digital) , Heatsink and their size ...aesthetics dont count.

Now a Motherboard that costs Rs 14500 will never be used for Tri Sli its a no brainer. Customers like those will not look either at M power or at Gene, it is a known fact. So more Pcie x16/8 lanes is useless in this price bracket. The size of the PCB dosnt matter as long as it commensurate the performance. The board Maximus Gene comes with enough features to keep a customer looking at this specific segment happy. It is a tried and tested board. No two ways about it.

*Now if the MSI turns out great there is no harm in recommending it!* But now its too early. It is feature rich board for the money but so is the AsRock Extreme 6! But till then ......


----------



## Ranger (Dec 12, 2012)

@Incinerator - Agreed. Wanted to say the samething. I know wifi/BT is not a selling point bt its ab out what you get in one package. why not go for GD65 from MSI either as it has everything in terms of specifications what mpower/GENE has. As far as quality of capacitors, chokes, VRM, Heatsink etc is concerned, I hope you know whats MSI means by millitary class. PCB is not same as that of xpower. There is a difference. when GENE was launched, there would have been someone who would have put his/her money on it and not have the hesitation thinking "Should I wait for anyone to use it first" and wait for somone else to get a first shot at it.

Having said that I am putting my money on mpower and getting it in few weeks. The place where I live, MSI has better service and Asus/ASRock service is pathetic.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 12, 2012)

Ranger said:


> @Incinerator - Agreed. Wanted to say the samething. I know wifi/BT is not a selling point bt its ab out what you get in one package. why not go for GD65 from MSI either as it has everything in terms of specifications what mpower/GENE has. As far as quality of capacitors, chokes, VRM, Heatsink etc is concerned, I hope you know whats MSI means by millitary class. PCB is not same as that of xpower. There is a difference. *when GENE was launched, there would have been someone who would have put his/her money on it and not have the hesitation thinking "Should I wait for anyone to use it first" and wait for somone else to get a first shot at it.*
> 
> Having said that I am putting my money on mpower and getting it in few weeks. The place where I live, MSI has better service and Asus/ASRock service is pathetic.



^^ Just wanted to say that Asus has a long and good history about there ROG mobos and gfx cards. So when they launch a new lineup in ROG series customers don't hesitate at all at putting their money on it as the brand has already been proven. See current series is "V" which has progressed from III to IV to V, so the number iterations gone are very large and hence improvements would definitely be substantial.
That said I wish success to Mpower and Military Class brands from MSI which are fairly new and are yet to prove their pedigree. At least MSi and Gigabyte are far better than ASRock, Digilite or ECS  in build quality.


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 12, 2012)

When its Asus and ROG you know you are putting your money which has a legacy. Its like the buying the BMW M3 you know its great even if you blindly book and buy the 2013 model,but you wouldnt do that for a Alfa Romeo,would you? That is the thing . MSI is in no way bad but Im a bit skeptical in suggesting it at the very moment since there aint anybody I know of uses it or have come across a lot in the web,two things I know of at the moment about MSI are its a very good clocker and it has some memory timing issues....but the latter could be a stand alone case.


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 12, 2012)

does anyone have any idea what MSI military class is?
they claim to have United States Department of Defense MIL-STD-810G standard certified components.
but there is no way to know where its competitors stand..so i suggest hold ur horses..from what i have seen its all marketing..regardless of brands..



The Incinerator said:


> When its Asus and ROG you know you are putting your money which has a legacy. Its like the buying the BMW M3 you know its great even if you blindly book and buy the 2013 model,but you wouldnt do that for a Alfa Romeo,would you? That is the thing . MSI is in no way bad but Im a bit skeptical in suggesting it at the very moment since there aint anybody I know of uses it or have come across a lot in the web,two things I know of at the moment about MSI are its a very good clocker and it has some memory timing issues....but the latter could be a stand alone case.



add to that a few vcore issues here and there.

and afterall everyone gets the proven stuff.....such as Intel proccies in case of AMD stuff


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 12, 2012)

^^
Now I came across some slow lagging BIOS issues too with that board in some forums!


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 12, 2012)

Quality wise MSI is ON and OFF brand and same same goes while talking in terms of reliability. 
So, it would be wise not to put (invest) that kiind of amount to buy a motherboard from a *2nd class manufacturer* of motherboard.

P.S. I know my comment saying MSI is a 2nd class may start some sort of flaming.


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 12, 2012)

told ya...everyone has issues..anyone remember the code 55 error in asus? but that got solved in new bios updates...

if i were the OP i would have gotten asus or GB..msi is yet to get some good gradings in my book regarding motherboards..



d6bmg said:


> Quality wise MSI is ON and OFF brand and same same goes while talking in terms of reliability.
> So, it would be wise not to put (invest) that kiind of amount to buy a motherboard from a *2nd class manufacturer* of motherboard.
> 
> P.S. I know my comment saying MSI is a 2nd class may start some sort of flaming.


bring it on


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 12, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> P.S. I know my comment saying MSI is a 2nd class may start some sort of flaming.




That is the hard truth.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 12, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> told ya...everyone has issues..anyone remember the code 55 error in asus? but that got solved in new bios updates...
> 
> if i were the OP i would have gotten asus or GB..msi is yet to get some good gradings in my book regarding motherboards..
> 
> ...



I couldn't agree more. The Board that you made me buy, Asus Maximus V Formula. The BIOS easily makes up for it, I mean there is each and every available option for manual control and that too really easily accessible and add to that great stability and options to easily recover from a BAD thing that might happen. I have seen a few more UEFI BIOS but man o man nothing beats ROG BIOS thank god that you suggested and forced me to buy this board, its really that awesome. 
Thanks again.


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 12, 2012)

^^ya know..me sucker for good hardware...and....errrr........nvm.."censored stuff"


EDIT:check out the memory options


----------



## gameranand (Dec 12, 2012)

^^ I did, I was actually kinda confused about so many options. Had to do a bit of reading to understand them.


----------



## Ranger (Dec 12, 2012)

About Mpower, let me say that it has been pitched against V Formula by most reviewers in their benchmarking. Question here was about speding the buck on Mpower OR V Gene as both cost near by same. Also I see that its price is increasing and there are many sellers on amazon selling it for a higher price. Anyways as I always say, the spender has got to decide whats more VFM and what kind of system he/she wants. As I mentioned I have already ordered it and will get it in few weeks. I am getting it from Hong Kong so that it will take time.


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 13, 2012)

Do post the pictures and let us know about it in details when you get it up and running.^^


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 13, 2012)

*Selling this*


bavusani said:


> Previously I used to have this config which I intend to sell now which I bought in May,2012 excluding the monitor,KB,Mouse and Speakers.
> 
> Intel Core i5 3570k -14500,
> ASrock Z77 Extreme4 -9500,
> ...



*to buy this*


bavusani said:


> 1) Core i7 3770k -19000,
> 2) MSI Z77 Mpower -15500,
> 3) Gigabyte 7850 OC 2GB GPU -13000,
> 4) Corsair Neutron 240GB SSD -14000,
> ...



huh..  somebody gimme a painkiller.



bavusani said:


> Please post any opinions regarding the 2 RIGS posted above and GeForce GTX 660 Ti performance is very close to AMD Radeon 7950 but 7950 does not have Physx right so I think this GTX 660 Ti card is better and also cheaper by 4k compared to the latter. I also want to know whether 140mm fans can be used on the top portion of 300R because in 300R Fan Club I read that 140mm fans obstruct DVD-RW's installation. So I opted for 120mm fans instead. Also where can I get CM 120mm/140mm Transparent LED Fans online not those smoky LED CM fans as I am already using 2 of those fans right now and I don't like them at all.



why even consider selling the current rig?? 

and as for Physx, get a 7970 and a low end nvidia card. the 7970 will handle gfx, while nvidia will handle physx. Cilius will be able to help you.



Myth said:


> For that much OCing, the stock cooler is enough. Stick with the CM evo.
> Better yet, do some research and find out actually how much you are willing to OC. Decide on an upgrade after that.
> 
> You dont need so many fans. There is a limit to how much fans can actually cool a system. Adding 20 fans wont give you sub zero temperatures.
> ...



there are orphanages/old age homes.. heck.. we are there. i know i am.  and i could use a 2TB hdd right now.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 14, 2012)

This thread makes me feel someone has too much money to be wasted. Seriously IMHO, thats plain wastage. 
Investing so much for what is not even a "mighty upgrade" from the previous rig.
I would rather put another 7850 in line for Xfire instead of spending 100k. 
You might consider upgrading after haswell is out.
But thats just me. I cant decide for OP.


----------



## 101gamzer (Dec 14, 2012)

^You said it right.I think OP has an awesome RIG already which is really good must say 
@OP If you cant resist the Upgrade Get a good case like CM HAF which will give you a new RIG feeling really!! and An Additional 7850 then your good to go.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 14, 2012)

^^ He needs nothing right now apart from a second GPU to put up crossfire.


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 14, 2012)

TBH he needs nothing at the moment.


----------



## Jagannadh Gosala (Dec 16, 2012)

@OP Bavusani.. what happened? I bought my rig as you have suggested.. even from the same place and now you are selling that rig? whats wrong with it? is it the mobo? I bought a sapphire vapor-x 7950 and overclocked it. working awesome.. beats 7970 in benchmarks.. just upgrade gpu dude.. dont jump the boat.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 20, 2012)

Jagannadh Gosala said:


> @OP Bavusani.. what happened? I bought my rig as you have suggested.. even from the same place and now you are selling that rig? whats wrong with it? is it the mobo? I bought a sapphire vapor-x 7950 and overclocked it. working awesome.. beats 7970 in benchmarks.. just upgrade gpu dude.. don't jump the boat.



I am not jumping the boat man but my present PC is not overclocking well and the Asrock Z77 Extreme4 has a bios problem which doesn't let me boot with my USB KB+Mouse. Even overclocking to 4GHz also is giving me BSOD's. I don't have any problem with the rest of the config. So I might upgrade to a new RIG in March,2013 at the most. I will overclock my future RIG both CPU as well GPU. I will go with the following config for the new RIG:

*Config 2013*

*Intel Core i5 3570k -13900,
Asus Maximus V Gene -14500,
Sapphire 7950 Vapor-X Edition-21900,
Corsair Neutron GTX 240GB -15200,
Corsair 300R -4200,
Seasonic X660(SS660KM) -7500,
Corsair H60 Cooler -3800,
Corsair Vengeance 16GB 2133MHz -8600,
APC Back-UPS Pro 1000VA -7200,
Asus DRW-24B5ST DVD-RW -1100,
CM 140mm BLUE LED Fans 2Pcs -900,
CM 120mm BLUE LED Fans 2Pcs -900.
TOTAL -99700.*

I postponed it because right now I am short of money so I will buy the above RIG in Mar,13. I think the new RIG might give me 4 years of GAMING Service which is more than enough right. By Mar,13 I may even get some price drops as well.


----------



## amjath (Dec 20, 2012)

^ Avoid Seasonic u have Corsair PSU right?? Stick with it. Reason: RMA


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 20, 2012)

bavusani said:


> I am not jumping the boat man but my present PC is not overclocking well and the Asrock Z77 Extreme4 has a bios problem which doesn't let me boot with my USB KB+Mouse. Even overclocking to 4GHz also is giving me BSOD's. I don't have any problem with the rest of the config. So I might upgrade to a new RIG in March,2013 at the most. I will overclock my future RIG both CPU as well GPU. I will go with the following config for the new RIG:
> 
> *Config 2013*
> 
> ...



umm...can you elaborate on the motherboard problem?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 20, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> ^ umm...can you elaborate on the motherboard problem?



I upgraded my bios to the latest from the Asrock website on Oct,2012 then after whenever I boot any OS from DVD-RW I can't use my USB KB+Mouse which get stuck nothing happens, nor my KB or Mouse works there no light no response at all. Then I have to clear CMOS from the back of the IO Port and again I need to boot into the OS and it works, every time I have to do this in spite of downgrading to the 1st Bios update or vice versa. Its really frustrating to do like this every time I boot a new OS or same OS. Another thing is that one ram slot pin which keeps the ram into place got broken and fell of. I spoke with Asrock Service (i.e. Digicare) guys and they say Physical damage is not covered in warranty,so they can't help. Now I have a 10k MB which is behaving strange with a RAM slot pin broken and Digicare is refusing to help.


When the below screen comes nothing works:

*i1286.photobucket.com/albums/a604/bavusani/install-2_zps1a8abde6.jpg



The red rounded right ram lever you see in the below picture is what broke of:

*i1286.photobucket.com/albums/a604/bavusani/url_zps5cee3943.jpg

Thanks & Regards,
bavusani


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 20, 2012)

hmm....what about chargeable repairs? also..you said something about BSOD?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 20, 2012)

I am not getting Corsair AX650 anywhere in Hyderabad.No availability at all.But Corsair AX750 is available but at 11.2k which is really expensive compared to Seasonic X660 which is 7.5k which is also fully modular.So I choose Seasonic instead.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 24, 2012)

I finally decided  upon the following CONFIG for my  *GAMING RIIIG*:

*Intel Core i5 3570k -13900,
Asus Maximus V Gene -14500,
Sapphire 7950 Vapor-X Edition-22000,
Corsair Neutron GTX 240GB -15300,
Corsair 300R -4200,
Seasonic X660(SS660KM) -7500,
Corsair H60 Cooler -4000,
Corsair Vengeance 16GB 2133MHz -8400,
APC Back-UPS Pro 100VA -7200,
Asus DRW-24B5ST DVD-RW -1100,
CM 140mm BLUE LED Fans 2Pcs -900,
CM 120mm BLUE LED Fans 2Pcs -900.
TOTAL -99900.*


I found the Sapphire 7950 to be much .5K cheaper and OCZ Vertex 4 to be 1k cheaper and G.Skill RipjawsZ 2133Mhz to be .4k costlier than the quoted prices from Arun Computers,CTC,Secunderabad. I also found that Sapphire,OCZ and G.Skill to be great in performance compared to other respective products found in their price range. Please comment and give me valuable & suitable suggestions so that I will buy it in 2-3 months time(March,13).

When I was overclocking with the present RIG using Asrock Z77 Exterem4 coupled with CM Hyper 212 Evo I am getting BSOD when I reach 4Ghz from 3.2Ghz.

Thanks & Regards,
bavusani


----------



## hitman4 (Dec 24, 2012)

bavusani said:


> I finally decided  upon the following CONFIG for my  *GAMING RIIIG*:
> 
> *Intel Core i5 3570k -13900,
> Asus Maximus V Gene -14500,
> ...


Rig looks great.......
Dont you think that 240gb is less for gaming.....?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 1, 2013)

Here there is little changes that have gone into the components like:

Intel Core i5 3570k -13900,
MSI Z77 MPower -15500,
Sapphire 7950 Vapor-X Edition-21500,
OCZ  Vertex4 256GB -14500,
Corsair 300R -4200,
Seasonic X660(SS660KM) -7500,
Corsair H60 Cooler -4000,
Corsair Vengeance 16GB 1600MHz -5800,
APC Back-UPS Pro 1000VA -7200,
Asus DRW-24B5ST DVD-RW -1100,
CM BC 120mm RED LED Fans 4Pcs -1800.
TOTAL -97000.

The remaining components like Monitorell ST2220L, KB:Microsoft Sidewinder X6,Mouse:Logitech G400,Speakers:Logitech Z313 remains the same which are from my previous RIG.I have only 1 doubt whether Seasonic X560 or X660 is enough as PSU for my RIG or not even though I may overclock it to 3.8-4.0GHz.Kindly clarify.
Just rate my RIG guys!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Myth (Jan 1, 2013)

MOBO : asus maximus v gene at that price. 
RAM: Gskill ripjaws
SSD: 128GB is sufficient. Anything more is just overpriced. (Personally I wouldn't pay so much to reduce OS boot time and app load times  )

600w is enough for 7950 and proc OCing. 

You dont need a liquid cooler for 4ghz OC. An evo can do that. 

Where do you plan to install 4 more fans ? 300r already has 2 fans by default. 

APC 1k VA was around 5.5k i think. WHy do you need the pro ?

Cut all unnecessary expenses and try for the Sapphire 7970.


----------



## ico (Jan 1, 2013)

well, for 15K - I'd buy anything except a mATX motherboard.

Espansion slots are always good.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 16, 2013)

I went for good thinking and reduced my budget to 75k where I will use my existing Core i5 3570k,Dell ST2220L,MS Sidewinder X6,Logitech G400,Logitech Z313 Speakers and sell of the remaining components and buy a new rig consisting of these:

1) Asus P8Z77-M-Pro -11000,
2) Sapphire 7950 Vapor-X -22000,
3) OCZ  Vertex4 256GB -13500,
4) Corsair HX650 -7000,
5) Corsair 300R -4300,
6) Corsair H60 Cooler -3950,
7) Corsair Vengeance 8GB 2133MHz -4500,
8) APC Back-UPS RS 1100VA -5100,
9) Asus 24B5ST DVDRW -1000,
10) Antec 140mm BLUE LED Fans 4Pcs -2200.
    TOTAL -74,550.
Our fellow TDF member *Myth* provided me some insights to cost cutting and so I went according to him. I wont be using the 2 fans provided with Corsair 300R but will be using Antec fans instead for the front and top positions. For the rear Corsair H60 rad + fan will be used.


----------



## Myth (Jan 16, 2013)

bavusani said:


> 1) Asus P8Z77-M-Pro -11000,*Even though I own this board, I would prefer the gene for OCing*.
> 2) Sapphire 7950 Vapor-X -22000,
> 3) OCZ  Vertex4 256GB -13500, *Take a 128gb, spend the same money in a sapphire 7970.*
> 4) Corsair HX650 -7000, *This is over kill. TX650v2 can do the job. If cfx is an option, 650 might not be enough.*
> ...



Get the whole config details verified here by others before you go out to buy.


----------



## The Incinerator (Jan 16, 2013)

Get the Intel SSD 335 (240GB) - Rs 10,500
Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H - Rs 12075 as the motherboard
Spend Rs 500 more and get the corsair 400R


----------



## theproffesor (Jan 16, 2013)

bavusani said:


> 1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
> Ans:Games only like FPS,RPG,Strategy.
> 
> 2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
> ...


change the mobo to gigabyte z77 xd3h@11.5k
and for gaming only buy i5 3570k@13k
why ax750? buy tx750@6.3k
change the gpu to gtx670 power edition @??k *25-26k*
change the chassis to cooler master haf 912 combat @4.1k *buy haf 912 advance if you can or haf 922*
why 6 led fans??  a front led fan 200mm is badass..
ssd is good 

what about keybord mouse ,headset?
I'm a razer fan so i dont know about other brands ...that much!
but good gaming gear always makes a diffrence especially if you're a bf3 or any other fps player 
that's it I guess 
nothing is future proof!!


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 17, 2013)

bavusani said:


> I went for good thinking and reduced my budget to 75k where I will use my existing Core i5 3570k,Dell ST2220L,MS Sidewinder X6,Logitech G400,Logitech Z313 Speakers and sell of the remaining components and buy a new rig consisting of these:
> 2) Sapphire 7950 Vapor-X -22000,



upscale back to 100k and go for 7950 CF[dont forget PSU]. future proof for atleast 2-3yrs.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 17, 2013)

@Incinerator 





> Get the Intel SSD 335 (240GB) - Rs 10,500
> Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H - Rs 12075 as the motherboard
> Spend Rs 500 more and get the corsair 400R



Where is the link for Intel SSD 335 240GB at 10,500.I can't find it anywhere locally.


----------



## ico (Jan 17, 2013)

theproffesor said:


> why ax750? buy tx750@6.3k


TX750 = cable mess.


----------



## techdabangg (Jan 17, 2013)

ico said:


> TX750 = cable mess.



+1.

OP can look at Seasonic X-750, which would cost less than AX750 (it basically uses same components internally) and has one or two more connector provisions such as additional 4 pin EPS connector, which would benefit in future upgrades.

*www.jonnyguru.com/modules/NDReviews/images/SeasonicSS750KM/DSCF2162.JPG

But then again... Seasonic service/RMA is handled by Tirupathi which is know to be bad. Corsairs customer service is top notch. You jts need to call them up on 18004255464 and they'll take care of your problem. I can vouch for their service. I wish Seasonic do something about their service pretty soon.


----------



## sumonpathak (Jan 18, 2013)

techdabangg said:


> +1.
> 
> OP can look at Seasonic X-750, which would cost less than AX750 (it basically uses same components internally) and has one or two more connector provisions such as additional 4 pin EPS connector, which would benefit in future upgrades.
> 
> ...



Can you post your experience here?
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/service-rma-watch/169004-seasonic-rma-experience.html


----------



## techdabangg (Jan 18, 2013)

sumonpathak said:


> Can you post your experience here?
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/service-rma-watch/169004-seasonic-rma-experience.html



I didn't had problem with them myself (I'm using Tagan BZ800 since Jan 2008) but one of my friends had Seasonic SMPS last year and when they had issues with them Tirupati said they don't have them in-stock to process replacement and offered a refund after many days of follow-up. Let me ask him if he has the refund note or any sort of document from Tirupati with him which I can share in the thread you started.


----------



## sumonpathak (Jan 18, 2013)

sure 
will be waiting...


----------

